

Nokia launch 808 pureview with 41 megapixel camera. - akgandhi
http://techdistance.com/nokia-808-pureview-specifications-price-india/

======
daulex
Progress. Wow, look at all my megapixels.

I mean as an achievement (from the technical point of view), this is pretty
amazing, but this feels as more of a "look at what we can do" thing, than a
real attempt at a phone.

Much love for nokia though, hope they reclaim the throne one day.

------
arrgeebee
Symbian? lol?

